# High pitched noise when off/standby LCD-TV



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

Polaroid - FLM-3232 - 32" LCD TV 


There is a loud, incredibly high pitched noise coming form my TV (aka computer monitor) when its off. Like the sound old Tube TV's make when they are on.

Any clues on what it may be? Is it getting ready to shit the bed? It just started doing it a few months ago.It happens when the TV is off for about 10 mins.

Any thoughts fellas?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a capacitor. Seems others are having similar problems if you google "Polaroid - FLM-3232 high pitched noise".
There is are YT videos on how to fix them, but I am not sure if they are for your specific problem.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

Whoops sry its the polaroid flm-323b

But ya that suxx. i only paid 200$ for it like 3 years ago. maybe ill open it up and try to find where the sound is coming from.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2012)

i know of lots of electronics with this problem, i've got a few chargers, a set of speakers, and even a remote that does it when the battery is low.


you can either replace or cover up (hot glue works well) the noisy component, or just power them off completely at the wall.

i use one of those automatic power strips so when my PC goes off, the speakers and monitor get power cut completely - could help you out too.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Feb 21, 2012)

Im thinking of downgrading to a 24 or 22 actual computer monitor. this Tv pulls around 200 watts when its on. it costs me 20.90 cents to run it for 1 month. according to my wattage meter. i think ill just let it die. and get a new 1. but in the meantime im going to pull it apart and find the noise and try the Hot Glue trick. Thank you.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 21, 2012)

As kreij said, it sounds like a capacitor about to leak/die.


----------

